# Leistungsschütz von PC aus steuern



## SPSstudent (20 Januar 2011)

Ist vielleicht im _SPS_ Forum nicht so passend, aber ich probier's trotzdem mal:

Ich brauche zwei Leistungsschütze (20kW), die ich vom PC aus schalten möchte. Der Schaltvorgang wird normalerweise nur im spannungs-/stromfreien Zustand durchgeführt. Die Schütze sollen nur verhindern, dass jemand an den Spannungs-/Stromquellen eine Spannung/Strom einstellt, ohne dass die Software (auf dem PC) läuft.

Ich habe mir nun gedacht, an den PC eine USB-Relaiskarte anzuschließen, z.B. http://www.quancom.de/quancom/quanc.../www.quancom.de/qprod01/deu/pb/usb_relais.htm
Solch ein Relais auf der USB-Relaiskarte schließ ich dann an eine 24VDC-Quelle und ein Leistungsschütz an, z.B. das Leistungsschütz hier: http://de.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=5130140

Ist das so machbar? Gibt's einfachere Lösungen ohne solch eine Relaiskarte?
Wieviel (Milli)Ampere braucht denn so ein Leistungsschütz?
Ich schalte wie gesagt nur im lastfreien Zustand. Würde sich beim Schalten unter Last ein gefährlicher Zustand ergeben?
Sollte ich vielleicht doch auf die teurere Variante zurückgreifen mit Optokopplerausgängen?


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

> Ich brauche zwei Leistungsschütze (20kW), die ich vom PC aus schalten möchte. Der Schaltvorgang wird normalerweise nur im spannungs-/stromfreien Zustand durchgeführt. Die Schütze sollen nur verhindern, dass jemand an den Spannungs-/Stromquellen eine Spannung/Strom einstellt, ohne dass die Software (auf dem PC) läuft.



Das mußt ein wenig genauer erklären.



> dass jemand an den Spannungs-/Stromquellen eine Spannung/Strom einstellt, ohne dass die Software (auf dem PC) läuft.


----------



## SPSstudent (20 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Das mußt ein wenig genauer erklären.



Aufbau:
[Strom-/Spannungsquelle1]----[Leistungsschütz1]---+---[Verbraucher]
[Strom-/Spannungsquelle2]----[Leistungsschütz2]---|

Das Schütz trennt den Verbraucher von den Quellen, wenn die PC-Software nicht läuft.
Wenn die PC-Software läuft, deaktiviert sie das Frontpanel der Quellen, stellt an den Quellen 0V/0A ein, , schaltet *ein* Schütz (damit Verbraucher und *eine* Quelle verbunden sind) und schaltet nun die eine Quelle mit geschlossenem Schütz ein (z.B. 300V).
Beim Ausschalten läuft es genauso: die Software schaltet die aktive Quelle auf 0V/0A und trennt dann über deren Schütz Verbraucher und Quelle.

Wenn die Software also nicht läuft, kann man den Verbraucher mit den Quelle *nicht* betreiben, indem man die Quellen manuell einschaltet und am Frontpanel bedient.

Vielleicht ist das mit den Schützen völlig unnötig und es geht einfacher oder billiger, aber das ist mir eingefallen.


----------



## Verpolt (21 Januar 2011)

> Ist das so machbar?



Ja, kannst so machen.



> Wieviel (Milli)Ampere braucht denn so ein Leistungsschütz?



Hab die Daten des Schütz nicht. Aber denke bis max. 400mA 



> Ich schalte wie gesagt nur im lastfreien Zustand. Würde sich beim Schalten unter Last ein gefährlicher Zustand ergeben?



Aus der Sicht des Schütz -- Nein. Wie deine Verbraucher reagieren (Motor / Generatorischer Betrieb / usw..) kann ich nicht beurteilen



> Sollte ich vielleicht doch auf die teurere Variante zurückgreifen mit Optokopplerausgängen?



Mußt nicht. Der Vorteil von Optokoppler ist die galvanische Trennung. Die Schütze sollten auf jeden Fall eine RC-Glied haben, damit deine Karte beim Ausschalten des Schütz nicht Goodbye sagt.


----------



## SPSstudent (21 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Die Schütze sollten auf jeden Fall eine RC-Glied haben, damit deine Karte beim Ausschalten des Schütz nicht Goodbye sagt.


Das wäre mit dem integrierten "Entstörglied" wohl gegeben.

Allerdings hab ich ein anderes Problem:
Bei mir geht es um Gleichspannung im Leistungsstrang. Da reicht das verlinkte Schütz nicht aus und das höchste, was ich gefunden habe, ist 440V/11A.
Also hab ich mal lieber bei Moeller angerufen. Da wurde mir gesagt, wenn ich absolut sicherstellen kann, dass ich nur im stromlosen Zustand schalte, reicht es, wenn ich nach den AC-1 Bereichen (also für Wechselspannung) im Datenblatt schaue. Sollte ich aber unter Last schalten, wird mir alles in Flammen aufgehen. Da muss ich jetzt nochmal in Ruhe über die möglichen Fehlerfälle nachdenken.


----------

